# 60's sitcom



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

When my parents 1st married,in the early 60s, they had a cat named Smokey. Smokey was a BIG Blue Persian. Mom loved him-and so did Dad-but every now and then...


Well ,for instance,Dad would lock himself out of the house and when he'd pound on the door, Smokey would just sit there,amused! Another time ,Smokey snatched a powdered donut! Dad chased him,then tracked the powder-trail to 1 of the big easy chairs. Smokey did NOT want to part with the donut! And...why did Dad want it BACK? :?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe Dad was concerned about Smokey's sugar levels! Reminds me of when we cooked hamburgers for a party and my granddaughter put hers down for a minute only to have Billy the cat take a bite out of it! He tried to carry it away but granddaughter was having non of that! We laughed and laughed - she however failed to see the humor.


----------

